# End my vacation and share some photos.



## Giant Lab (Jan 2, 2019)

I have been traveling in chengdu, China in recent days, and I am very sorry for not replying to some brothers in time.

Share some photos I took, I saw pandas, and ate a lot of delicious food.

Chengdu is a city where panda signs can be seen everywhere.

It was a great trip! :action-smiley-033:

By the way, happy New Year to all the brothers!

Vince


----------



## chooch69 (Jan 2, 2019)

whats that looks like beans and chili peppers dish?


----------



## K1 (Jan 3, 2019)

Awesome pics...Want to see a panda one day!


----------



## Giant Lab (Jan 3, 2019)

chooch69 said:


> whats that looks like beans and chili peppers dish?




This food is called huo guo(Pronunciation in Chinese). I think you'll love it after you try it.

It's not beans. It's peppercorns.

After boiling the soup at a high temperature, put the food in it. When the food is cooked, dip it into the sauce. It is very delicious.


----------



## Giant Lab (Jan 3, 2019)

K1 said:


> Awesome pics...Want to see a panda one day!





I hope you can see the panda soon. Panda's every move is very lovely.


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 3, 2019)

Gorgeous pics! The food looked amazing!


----------



## Giant Lab (Jan 4, 2019)

ASHOP said:


> Gorgeous pics! The food looked amazing!



Thank you. Yes, this kind of food is very popular in winter


----------



## gold2000 (Jan 7, 2019)

Would love to see the Great Wall someday


----------



## Giant Lab (Jan 8, 2019)

gold2000 said:


> Would love to see the Great Wall someday




I haven't been to the Great Wall yet. I hope our common wish can be realized as soon as possible. lol


----------



## K1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Looking forward to seeing more pics!


----------



## MonsterGGG (Jan 9, 2019)

looks like Fun!


----------



## Giant Lab (Jan 23, 2019)

K1 said:


> Looking forward to seeing more pics!



No problem, I will upload more photos for you to enjoy :action-smiley-044:


----------



## Giant Lab (Jan 23, 2019)

MonsterGGG said:


> looks like Fun!



Yes, Traveling to sichuan is a good choice


----------



## Giant Lab (Jan 23, 2019)

This is our way to a temple. 

By the way, we are very lucky to meet the first snow in chengdu this year.

In China, the first snow every year is called an auspicious sign


----------



## Giant Lab (Jan 23, 2019)

How do you think of this tree?lol


----------



## Giant Lab (Jan 23, 2019)

Chinese gardens are very beautiful.

I hope my photography level can let you experience its beauty.


----------



## Giant Lab (Jan 23, 2019)

How do you think of the photos I took? 

This is my favorite


----------



## AGGRO (Jan 24, 2019)

Great pics. Panda's are funny to watch because they are so clumsy. I have heard about that research base before. They are supposed to be hard to breed because they never want to mate.


----------



## Giant Lab (Jan 24, 2019)

AGGRO said:


> Great pics. Panda's are funny to watch because they are so clumsy. I have heard about that research base before. They are supposed to be hard to breed because they never want to mate.



Yes, so the number of pandas is very small.


----------



## w8tlifterty (Jun 24, 2019)

Somewhere I'd love to visit someday.  Incredible history


----------



## odin (Aug 2, 2019)

I have always wanted to go to China. Have you been to Japan?


----------

